# FreeBSD 8.0 Kernel Size Reduction



## eng_farrag (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi All
My name is Mohammed Farrag, FreeBSD Contributor

Kindly, view this document for kernel reduction
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD%208.0%20Kernel%20Size%20Reduction#preview

I will be glad to receive your comments and suggestions to mfarrag@freebsd.org


----------



## mix_room (Aug 10, 2010)

Not to be rude, but I don't understand what the document describes. 

What are you trying to achieve? Only a reduction in kernel size, while maintaining GENERIC as the kernel config? Trying to get the minimal kernel size - why not just dump all the unused drivers? 

What are the reasons for performing the different steps.

You do not discuss the negative effects that some of the actions could have. Reducing MAX_USER means you cannot login more than 2 users, or something similar.


----------



## eng_farrag (Aug 10, 2010)

> What are you trying to achieve? Only a reduction in kernel size, while maintaining GENERIC as the kernel config? Trying to get the minimal kernel size - why not just dump all the unused drivers?



I am trying to achieve a kernel size reduction as the title described. There are size/performance trade-off. In Embedded systems, It's important to care about the size instead of performance so these things would have negative effects on the performance but the most important here is the size.
I will publish another docuemnt which will dump all unused driver using perl files and I am working on it already in google summer of code.



> Reducing MAX_USER means you cannot login more than 2 users, or something similar.



Yeah I know that but I am developing for embedded --> no more than 4 users would be enough and is enough for one user to do all the actions that can be taken for one user at a time. That is much better if you have memory limitations in your board because it will reduce the process table much more


----------

